# Newbie - 1st timer & scared!!



## thunderstix (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, I have been looking at this forum for a few days now and just joined.
I am on a short protocol and had my baseline scan this morning.
Am starting injections tonight - Suprecur & Menpur (I think!!) - and am dreading it 
Sat there dumbstruck as the nurse showed me what to do and not feeling too confident about it - am so worried I am going to do something wrong 
Hubby has said that he thinks he can do it if I can't so we'll see...........
I have been going to weightwatchers and lost quite a bit of weight but I'm glad now I've still got plenty of fat to grab on my belly 
Wish me luck - I'm going to need it!!!


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi thunderstix,     that your cycle will go to plan and if you are in doubt over anything that was explained to you then give the clinic a ring and i'm sure they will advise you but i'm sure you'll be fine so good luck.


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hiya, I was also in the clinic this morning for baseline, I have been doing supreceur fir 2 weeks now and started gonal f tonight , you will get used it, I am having panics all the time, you are braver than 
Me if you do your jabs, I have my hubby to do mine!!! Good luck xx


----------



## thunderstix (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi sammy and binkyboo - thanks for the welcome 
Did injections last night - OMG what a nightmare!!!!
Had laughter, tears, the lot  
DH tried first but every time he came near my stomach I started laughing!!  Eventually the laughing got hysterical till it turned into sobbing  After drying my eyes & some breathing exercises to try & relax, I had a go myself & SUCCESS!!!! 
So, got there in the end - am sure it will get easier each night 
I tell you, I have the GREATEST RESPECT for ALL ladies going through IVF after this - now I know just what is involved - wow! 
xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya and welcome

So pleased your first jab went well, it does get easier


----------



## thunderstix (Feb 7, 2011)

hi kara, thanx for the welcome 
xxx


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Hia Thunderstix and welcome u will b a pro at injections by the end of the 2 wks lol glad ur 1st went ok last nite x


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Hey Thunderstix,
Welcome aboard! I can totally relate to the hysterical laughter turning to sobbing - I was exactly the same....but if I'm honest, I'm a secret injection junkie now I've done so many. On my last cycle I was casually injecting myself whilst cooking tea.... not to be recommended, but that's how relaxed you do get about it after a while. 
Good luck on ya cycle...everything crossed for you!
Come and join us on the main IVF chat thread...lucky 13.
Daizymay


----------



## thunderstix (Feb 7, 2011)

hi guys, thanks for the welcomes 
had 2nd round of jabs last night. went a bit better than the 1st time but the 2nd jab was a bit of a monkey - had to push a bit harder to get it in & it stung like hell  must have hit a lumpy bit 
anyway, am taking it day by day to try & stop things overwhelming me so i am looking at that i have succeeded in getting through day 2 & if i get through tonights jabs then i have passed day 3 & so on......
hoping if i think of it all in smaller chunks it may keep me sane  doubt it though!! 
binkyboo - were you at cardiff hosp tues am for baseline scan? i was there for 9am baseline scan
daizymay - thanks for encouragement re jabs but def not ready to try simultaneous jabbing/cooking just yet - using all concentration just to stay upright at the moment LOL


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Thunderstix, yes I was there with dh at 10am xx


----------



## thunderstix (Feb 7, 2011)

hi binkyboo, how funny, you were probably in the waiting room when we came out!
when do you have to back next?
i go back for my 2nd scan next tuesday 8:45am - to see how my follies are doing


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Ha Ha we probably were! I am back at 9.30 on Tuesday!!!! I had a brown leopard print top/dress with jeans on!!!! xx


----------



## thunderstix (Feb 7, 2011)

hmmm don't think i remember seeing you but i was engrossed in watching 'grease' on the tiny tv - my all time favourite film!! was very hard not to sing along 
i was wearing khaki millitary style coat & brown boots
will look out for you next week - let me know nearer the day what you plan on wearing!!!!  
perhaps we should both wear red carnations ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Thunderstix,
Sounds like you've got it all under control - small steps etc. Make sure you fit in some rewards too - something to mark the end of jabs and before EC perhaps.
I'm at clinic too on tuesday (for follow up)...but at 4pm...i'll look out for the trail of carnation petals!
Daizymay


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

made me laugh with flower petals lol


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

How is it going thunderstix? xx


----------



## thunderstix (Feb 7, 2011)

hi binkyboo 
all ok with me - apart from i think these drugs are knackering me out!! had day off yesterday & apart from dentist appt in the morning, i slept most of the rest of the day 
had nice relaxing day today- lie in, dh spoilt me with poached eggs for brekkie, longish walk with our dog, lurverly shower - now chilling out on sofa in pjs - rock 'n roll man!!!   
jabs not upsetting me as much now, last night 1st night havent cried so thats progress 
so, pretty good apart from feeling so tired & bit crampy
looking forward to scan tues, getting quite excited now - want to see if follies have grown 
how about you? xxx


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, I think I am feeling same as you, knackered, finding it tiring working all week and having the drugs. Having a lazy wkend , I am going take tues off so can chill on the afternoon! Havent been sleeping very well but did last night!, I just hope they are growing !!!! xx


----------



## thunderstix (Feb 7, 2011)

how you feeling today binkyboo?
i am excited about tomorrow but also feeling a bit nervous now in case things arent doing what they should be  
i am lucky with the sleeping - am sleeping during the day (if i get a chance!) & have no problem sleeping at night too (even an earthquake wouldnt rouse me!!!) - ive noticed a few ladies having disturbed sleep on their meds though
am struggling in work today & its only 11 o'clock LOL 
xxx


----------



## thunderstix (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi binkyboo, not on ******** sorry but I'm Charley 
Have reddish longish curly hair & will be wearing a khaki military style coat & have brown bag I usually wear across me.
Look out for me!!! If in doubt just shout thunderstix LOL 
Good luck for tomorrow  may our follies be long & our eggs plentiful!!!!  
xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Lol love reading how to detect eachother. Been there and done that many times. Its brill cause we all have an instant bond.


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi thunderstix and binkyboo

Hope you don't mind me poking into this thread. Good luck with your scans today.

I am also at the Heath and started my short protocol on 1st Feb, I was due for EC yesterday but needed my injections so going in tomorrow.

It was reassuring reading about how emotional you found the Suprecur & Menpur injections on the first night, I did also. My husband and I panicked because we had lost the flicker thing to take the glass lid off so he had to snap it. Then got in a panic over the measuring and burst into tears. Ended up calling my Mum sobbing and went round there for help. 

I am happy to say that I am now use to the injections (as much as you can be) and had to do my final Ovitrelle 2.00am this morning which I surprisingly found ok. No Suprecur & Menpur for me tonight, ready for EC tomorrow

Hope you both wore your red carnations  

x


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey all, welcome new mum to be, Thunderstix hope are you ok, I did look for you but you must have left before I arrived.. I am going to copy from other thread its easier!!!Went for my scan this morning, she said I have 6 follicles which I am seeing as a







, as I honestly thought there wouldnt be many there!!!!, there are 3 on each ovary, lead one on the left is 17, which she said is a bit big but nothing to worry about and the lead one on the right is 12 . Will this the be the final amount or can you develop more??. I have been kept on exactly the same 0.5 supreceur and 375 gonal f, I have another scan friday. I just hope they grow and that there are eggs in them!!




























. I have the afternoon off now so am back in my pj's and going to watch some of my sex and the city box set.

The both of you should join the other thread!!!!


----------



## thunderstix (Feb 7, 2011)

hi & welcome new mum 
binkyboo - i am fine, back at work now. wow what an emotional morning!!!
i have 1 follicle on right, lead one 16 & 2-4 on left, lead one 14. i am really chuffed - nurse said it all looked as perfect as it could & the lining of my womb was very thick which was a good thing  she also said that quality was much better than quantity & she had a pg lady in earlier who had only had 1 fertilised egg so.......... 
i have been kept on same meds too - 0.5 suprecur & 450 menopur. guess when my next scan is............. yes, FRIDAY!!! LOL  mines 10:45 - whens yours? nurse said EC most likely monday 
glad all went so well for you & that you're having a nice chill out afternoon 
looked for you but only 2 single ladies waiting when we came out - shame we missed each other 
xxx
ps what other thread are you on


----------



## binkyboo (Jan 12, 2010)

That's fab Hun, I am 12.30 fri, that was the earliest! It is the OCD Wales cyclers thread xxx


----------



## thunderstix (Feb 7, 2011)

Brill, thanks binkyboo - will join that thread instead now then


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi thunder and binkyboo


Sounds like your scans went well  

I have also joined the other thread now

Take it easy x


----------

